# Best HD snowboarding video camera



## xzlollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,
I was looking for a cheap around 100 $ Hd camcorder to do some follow shots snowboarding in my local park with a friend
i was looking for a camera that would not shake (digital stabilizer) and that has the option of a good 720p with 60fps option, 
i would only use it as a snowboard camera maybe with a monopod like xshot, i'm interested in a good stable follow cam to post videos on youtube 
i would also only use it for snowboard and skate videos which one do you suggest?
I've seen the Playsport and the xacti does anyone have them any suggestions on any others??


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

xzlollo said:


> Hello,
> I was looking for a cheap around 100 $ Hd camcorder to do some follow shots snowboarding in my local park with a friend
> i was looking for a camera that would not shake (digital stabilizer) and that has the option of a good 720p with 60fps option,
> i would only use it as a snowboard camera maybe with a monopod like xshot, i'm interested in a good stable follow cam to post videos on youtube
> ...


You want an HD camcorder with image stabilization and 60fps at 720p? For $100? That's pretty funny.

I just got a GoPro, but I used to just use my regular digital camera which had "movie" mode. Set it to highest quality, slap in the biggest memory card it will take, and go for it. I've never heard of a good camcorder with all the stuff you're looking for for under $100. But I could be wrong.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

only camera to come close would be a flip HD or go pro everything else is 300+ but more likely 500+ easily


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Go pro is definitely the way to go, it's what our team prefers and shoots some awesome video. You can use a Flip, which take great video, but I would be worried about damaging it from the water/snow/shock of riding with. Unfortunately, with your $100 budget, Flip is your only option.


----------



## xzlollo (Feb 21, 2011)

SAddiction said:


> Go pro is definitely the way to go, it's what our team prefers and shoots some awesome video. You can use a Flip, which take great video, but I would be worried about damaging it from the water/snow/shock of riding with. Unfortunately, with your $100 budget, Flip is your only option.


Hey guys what about the kodak playsport? It has all the above qualities and it is waterproof 
So you guys suggest a flip, i have also seen the xacti which seems a pretty good cam, i would buyfrom amazon so buying it used uld not be a problem what doyousuggest?
Thanks


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I would go with the Playsport. My friend has one and it's a damn fine camera. For the price, Kodak made a quality product. :thumbsup:


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I have the playsport as well, and its awesome, shoot underwater, snow, rain, throw it around, chuck it against a tree that thing will not die .... the only con is that the lens is not wide enough, gopro is better in that regard ...


----------



## xzlollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmm i've seen the playsport does it shake in follow cam?? if i buy an xshot with it would it shoot decent videos??
i've seen the flip mino has a magnetic wider lens which makes its view 0.45 times wider does the play sport have anything similar to that??


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

The flip hd is very good. My buddy has one that he uses for everything, he puts it on his drift car in the summer, had it mointed to his snowmobile and beater car this winter to play in snow. The picture is really good and rather stable as well and sound quality is decent as well. And there fairly cheap. Im buying one as soon as i order my new board. Right now my iphone 4 is my camera, and its a damn good camera too.


Video from my buddys flip hd.





Video from my iphone 4


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't really comment on the quality of Flip's HD videos, but the Flip Camera will crap out at extreme cold weathers. Tried to take some videos in -27 Celsius (about -17 Fahrenheit) and the camera wouldn't turn on. Then again, I'm not sure if any electronics would really work in that weather. Guess it was my fault for shredding during a winter extreme cold warning


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

jyuen said:


> I can't really comment on the quality of Flip's HD videos, but the Flip Camera will crap out at extreme cold weathers. Tried to take some videos in -27 Celsius (about -17 Fahrenheit) and the camera wouldn't turn on. Then again, I'm not sure if any electronics would really work in that weather. Guess it was my fault for shredding during a winter extreme cold warning



We had a flip mounted to a snowmobile up in vermont when it was hovering around -6f with wind chills and had no problems with the camera, we did hoever have isues with the suction mount falling off into about 3 foot of snow and losing the camera for a nice 30 minutes, when we found it it was trash cuzz water got in it and screwed it up. Get a water proof cas and id say your fine with a flip. But go pros are definetly worth the investment, they are great all around.


----------



## xzlollo (Feb 21, 2011)

So between a flip Mino and a playsport which one would you reccomend i am interested in video quality 720p 60fps??
Does anyone use the xacti?
I would buy Two accesories to the cam i bought: (either flip or playsport) FISh lens and vide angle lens and a mono
Pod is the gopro worth the extra money or would these be' okay??
Thanks for answers


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

GoPro.

If you're going to spend extra money on accessories for the Flip, just buy the GoPro. Great video, hands free. Pop it on your helmet and go.


----------



## xzlollo (Feb 21, 2011)

hey so which would be better to ge.t the gopro hd hero naked 960 or the 1080? if i found them used would it be a waste to buy it?
how much would they cost me? is the go pro better than a flip with wide angle accesories 've seen them and they all cost more than 160$


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

xzlollo said:


> hey so which would be better to ge.t the gopro hd hero naked 960 or the 1080? if i found them used would it be a waste to buy it?
> how much would they cost me? is the go pro better than a flip with wide angle accesories 've seen them and they all cost more than 160$


well any HD camera thats worth it will be over 160$ easily but the go pro has everything your looking for and is the better option for snowboarding but you could easily get by with a flip HD


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

If price is your thing go with the Kodak Playsport Zi8 you can find those for around $120 bucks or cheaper usually. They take pretty good HD footage, decent stability - you can google for youtube HD snowboarding videos with Playsport and see what sort of image stabilization they deliver but IIRC it was pretty good.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

I just picked up a new Kodak Playsport off eBay for $100 shipped. Last year I used a flip HD with a waterproof case...it was kinda bulky with the case, but it worked...here is a video from the FlipHD

YouTube - GNVinyl's Channel


----------



## xzlollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Btween the two which one shoots the best videos for youtube?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

when you are ready to step it up to $300 or more: myPOV360 - Point of View Cameras and Accessories - Drift HD170 GoPro Hero Contour GPS 1080p


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

xzlollo said:


> Btween the two which one shoots the best videos for youtube?


I would go with the Kodak Playsport. It's waterproof and has a built in 5mp camera (not the greatest, but works) for the price you really can't beat it.


----------



## xzlollo (Feb 21, 2011)

but in the 720p 60fps which of the two shoots the best vids?


----------



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

If your just posting it on youtube just get the hd gopro 960 its $180. Thats what i plan on getting.

If your on a budget and just doing youtube and dont care of hd then the gopro at $99 is a deal. The ease of use and the 170 degree viewing is awesome. You wont get that with the other cameras. Plus it very stable no shakes in the video unlike the handheld one.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

If u plan to make seriouse videos/movies, get the go pro. But if ur just planning to post the fun times you and your friends are having at the slope just get a flip.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

tj_ras said:


> If u plan to make seriouse videos/movies, get the go pro. But if ur just planning to post the fun times you and your friends are having at the slope just get a flip.


this this this.

you won't really need all the fancy things if you plan on having something just for capturing the trick of the day. also a lot of the stuff more expensive camera comes with would drown a person.


----------



## xzlollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Dose the "flip ultra hd" have the optional of 60 fPS?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

xzlollo said:


> Dose the "flip ultra hd" have the optional of 60 fPS?


yes i would highly recommend spending a bit more for the 8gb. HD footage fills up quickly. it also looks like the 4gb doesn't come with 60fps http://www.theflip.com/en-us/Products/specs.aspx


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

alecdude88 said:


> yes i would highly recommend spending a bit more for the 8gb. HD footage fills up quickly. it also looks like the 4gb doesn't come with 60fps Flip Video Specs


There is a reason the 4gb doesn't do 60fps...you'd get about a minute of vid out of it. My GoPro says you can get 11 minutes of standard hd video per gigabyte. So at 60fps, you'd get about 5 1/2 minutes. 20 minutes and your whole memory card is filled. Twenty minutes is NOT a long time, especially when you get to editing the raw footage, when 90% of it is going to be crap that no one but you will be interested in watching.

I could only get my hands on an 8gb card before my first trip with the GoPro, and I filled it up so fast it was incredible. What made it worse, my wife kept telling me the camera was doing the exact opposite of what I asked her -- "Is the red light blinking? That means it's recording." "No." Turns out it _was_ blinking, so I spent most of my day recording the exact opposite of what I wanted, and recorded an hour of lift lines, trail discussions, lift conversations...only caught three runs on video. Total waste.


----------



## xzlollo (Feb 21, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> There is a reason the 4gb doesn't do 60fps...you'd get about a minute of vid out of it. My GoPro says you can get 11 minutes of standard hd video per gigabyte. So at 60fps, you'd get about 5 1/2 minutes. 20 minutes and your whole memory card is filled. Twenty minutes is NOT a long time, especially when you get to editing the raw footage, when 90% of it is going to be crap that no one but you will be interested in watching.
> 
> I could only get my hands on an 8gb card before my first trip with the GoPro, and I filled it up so fast it was incredible. What made it worse, my wife kept telling me the camera was doing the exact opposite of what I asked her -- "Is the red light blinking? That means it's recording." "No." Turns out it _was_ blinking, so I spent most of my day recording the exact opposite of what I wanted, and recorded an hour of lift lines, trail discussions, lift conversations...only caught three runs on video. Total waste.


Ok thanks for the info how do you feel witth a gopro? Which modem di you have?
What video editor for mac do you reccommend?
Thanks


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

xzlollo said:


> Ok thanks for the info how do you feel witth a gopro? Which modem di you have?
> What video editor for mac do you reccommend?
> Thanks


final cut pro or vegas is great editing software but it doesn't come free unless you know your way around a computer I'm sure someone here could hook you up


----------



## xzlollo (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone know a TUT on how to get one of does programs?


----------

